# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Bouton Imprimer dans un formulaire

## MrMeteo

Bonjour,

J'aimerais dans mon formulaire avoir un bouton pour l'impression.

J'ai cr ma vue pour impression et ai mis un "bouton image" qui me
permet de valider par rgle, que le formulaire est bien complt. 
Finalement, il change de vue avant de lancer l'impression.

... mais comment lancer l'impression???

J'utilise InfoPath filer.

Merci d'avance,
Jacques

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,
Si vous utilisez du code manag de votre formulaire, cela peut-tre ralis comme ceci:


```

```

Voici l'article MS : http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr.../aa944532.aspx

Cordialement.

----------


## MrMeteo

::merci:: 

Jacques

----------


## pliza

Bonsoir,
comment ajouter du code dans un formulaire infopath? J'aimerai pouvoir imprimer mon formulaire galement.
J'utilise Office 365, la dernire version d'Infopath Designer 2013.
Dans Infopath je n'ai pas accs au bouton code personnalis qui est gris.
Il faut une version spciale de visual studio ou autre chose pour avoir accs  ce bouton?
Merci par avance

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Malheureusement ce n'est pas possible sur O365. 
En effet, les formulaires utilisant du code manag doivent gnralement tre dploys via l'administration centrale de SharePoint.
De plus, un formulaire de type "Liste" (a distinguer des formulaires de "bibliothques"), ne peut pas contenir de code par conception.

Cordialement.

----------

